# Member to Member Trades (pipes and/or tobacco)



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EnyafanJT has been asking for a thread for people to trade tobacco (hard to find tins, open tins, pipes, etc), and that's a great idea.

if you see the topic he just started, that's what he's trying to get at. other pipe forums have an entire area for that, but i think we may be able to get by with just a topic AS LONG AS WE KEEP IT ON TOPIC.

so, post in here what you're looking for (or looking to trade and what you want in return). don't bump, don't get into discussions if you're not posting something to trade (or it will be removed). if you want to post, "PM sent" while quoting what the person is trading/looking for, that's cool.
please take things to PMs so we can keep the topic clean.

any questions, PM me.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Good idea, guys.

If anyone happens to have any extra tins of my beloved Dunhill My Mixture #10, I'd happily take a few off your hands


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

*Trade!*

I know this is not the trading forum, but I wanted to post this deal in the Pipe room so that all pipe smokers will see it.

As most of you know, I have an extensive collection of rare and discontinued cigars. Now that I am obsessed with a new passion and knowing my eeclectic tastes, I would like to propose a little trade to the pipe FOG's:

I would like to trade rare/vintage cigars for rare/vintage pipe tobaccos.
If this sounds interesting, drop me a line. I know I will not disappoint those who would like to trade...........

IHT - moving this to the "trade" topic that's stickied.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Is anyone interested?
I can make this trade very interesting!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Is anyone interested?
> I can make this trade very interesting!


i don't own any. the only "collectable" tins i own are 2 mcclellands anniversary tins...


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey Bruce. I've got some vintage collectible stuff; but I don't think it's exactly what you're looking for.

Check here:http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22736

and here:http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=23349

Re-hydrated a tin of Middleton's a while back and it smoked very well. Was the most interesting smoke I've ever had! Definitely far from the norm. JoeD smoked some and said it was good I think.

The Iwan stuff needs to be re-hydrated too. Not chalk dry by any means, but needs some humidity time. One pouch went to Mr. C and I tried a small bowl before any hydration. Most of the flavor was missing from what I expected, but with re-hydration that could and should change!?

Not even a clue as to what they would be worth to anybody else out there, but I'm not into them for a lot. PM me for any details if you want.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Looking to sample some bulk baccy. Preferably McClellands, Dunhill, etc. Seems I am coming into some jars and need to fill them. Let me know what you are looking to trade.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Looking to trade an sealed tin of McCellands Christma's Cheer 2005. Just got back from the B and M and they had a tin. Figured someone here might want it. Open for English and oriental blends. PM me with what ya got to trade.


Stacey


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Looking to sample some bulk baccy. Preferably McClellands, Dunhill, etc. Seems I am coming into some jars and need to fill them. Let me know what you are looking to trade.


PM incoming


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Looking to trade an sealed tin of McCellands Christma's Cheer 2005. Just got back from the B and M and they had a tin. Figured someone here might want it. Open for English and oriental blends. PM me with what ya got to trade.
> 
> Stacey


PM sent.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

smokinmojo said:


> PM sent.


Damn you :r

I wasn't quick enough on this one.

Shawn


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Just to let everyone know, it is still available here.
http://www.iwanries.com/McClelland_Christmas_Cheer_C395.cfm


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I also have an unopened tin of CC from 2005 if someone was interested in some good cigar trading.

scottie


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

volfan said:


> I also have an unopened tin of CC from 2005 if someone was interested in some good cigar trading.
> 
> scottie


Sending PM

Shawn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> Just to let everyone know, it is still available here.
> http://www.iwanries.com/McClelland_Christmas_Cheer_C395.cfm


Yeah I can get it but it is just nice to trade, that way someone gets something they want to try out of the deal.

Shawn


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

volfan said:


> I also have an unopened tin of CC from 2005 if someone was interested in some good cigar trading.
> 
> scottie


PM sent as well-good to have a back up


----------



## Carbide357 (Dec 23, 2006)

Redundant post from the Tsuge thread. I have an extra unsmoked one of those 35$ tsuges from the thread in the general pipe forums. If anyone is interested or had missed them on Smokingpipes.com I am up for trading it for another pipe or baccy etc. PM me if interested.


----------



## Carbide357 (Dec 23, 2006)

Carbide357 said:


> Redundant post from the Tsuge thread. I have an extra unsmoked one of those 35$ tsuges from the thread in the general pipe forums. If anyone is interested or had missed them on Smokingpipes.com I am up for trading it for another pipe or baccy etc. PM me if interested.


 Whew that didnt take long. Its on its way to NY


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I have a Cannoy pipe that I am looking to trade/sell. It was made custom to resemble a ship. Bowl is shaped like the bow of a boat and it has a bamboo shaft and the stem resembles a stern. I know pictures would be good, but at work they won't let me upload. If anyone is interested in seeing PM me and I will shoot some pics to you. Got it in July, it was smoked a bit when rec'd but since then It has been sitting around. I think I am off of the pipe smoking for a while.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

would like to trade an oak pipe rack for a pipe retort like this. 
_IHT - how big of a pipe rack?_

http://cgi.ebay.com/PIPE-CLEANING-R...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Wondering if anyone was interested in swapping some samples of pipe tobacco for some cigars. I really don't know anything about pipe tobacco but would like to learn. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

So I traded to get my hands on a second Tsuge Super Fancy because I loved my first one but now I realize how confusing its going to be to have two nearly identical pipes in my collection.

I was hoping that someone who missed that sale would be willing to trade for this pipe that I have fallen for. http://www.iwanries.com/Peterson_Irish_Whiskey_Smooth__P6969C111.cfm This is my favorite pipe shape and I love the stain. Becuase this pipe cost $5 more I will include a tin of tobacco to sweeten the deal. If you are interested I can send you a list.

The Tsuge is new nonsmoked. Here's a pic: www.anthonyjust.com/csimages/tsuge.jpg

thanks, Anthony


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I have an 1oz bulk bag of Dunhill Nightcap that i would like to trade. I smoked three bowls out of it. I think it is a nice smoke. Just not my cup of tea. I have never traded before. I am looking at trying some aromatics. Mac Baren Vanilla Creme is one of them and still deciding on some others for my next purchase. I also want to try other blends. I have some Early Morning Pipe that i do like. If anyone interested in the Nightcap PM me. Thanks.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> So I traded to get my hands on a second Tsuge Super Fancy because I loved my first one but now I realize how confusing its going to be to have two nearly identical pipes in my collection.
> 
> I was hoping that someone who missed that sale would be willing to trade for this pipe that I have fallen for. http://www.iwanries.com/Peterson_Irish_Whiskey_Smooth__P6969C111.cfm This is my favorite pipe shape and I love the stain. Becuase this pipe cost $5 more I will include a tin of tobacco to sweeten the deal. If you are interested I can send you a list.
> 
> ...


Pipe gone on both counts. Sorry if you were interested.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

SUOrangeGuy and I did a trade and I have a nice selecton of pipe tobacco to keep me occupied for awhile. Thanks SUOrangeGuy.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

gvarsity said:


> SUOrangeGuy and I did a trade and I have a nice selecton of pipe tobacco to keep me occupied for awhile. Thanks SUOrangeGuy.


don't forget to use the "trader rating" option we have here... 
^^^ that's meant for everyone, not singling either of you two out.


----------

